
We launched and would love to hear your feedback - kwameinny
Hey guys,<p>We are live and love to hear your thoughts<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;inneryou.io&#x2F;<p>Inneryou is what people are working on right now and the strategies they are using.<p>The truth is, it&#x27;s tough to connect and learn from people that are not in our immediate circle. Most people are busy and might not have the time to share their process; thus, the strategies they used to help them get to where they are now. To address this, we have created a social platform where users can create, track, and reflect on this life journey as it happens — a public and centralized journal of one&#x27;s life process.<p>Our goal is to make Inneryou home to collections of strategies people have adopted to help them get closer to their goal. By sharing your journey, we hope that someone going through a similar journey can draw inspiration from your process.<p>We would be please to learn more about your journey, whether it is breaking startup, switching careers, or fitness goal.
======
DoreenMichele
If you haven't already, I suggest you read the rules for "Show HN" and
consider posting it as a Show HN. It will tend to get more visibility than
this format.

At first blush, this looks like it probably qualifies (though I certainly
could be wrong and have been on other occasions when trying to helpfully
suggest people consider posting as a Show HN).

Rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
kwameinny
Thank you very much. Much appreciated

------
Hackbraten
> Hey guys,

Are you interested in feedback from women, too?

Because that’s not how you get women interested in giving you feedback.

~~~
kwameinny
Yes, I do. And thank you for the correction. Hello YC family...

~~~
DoreenMichele
In some parts of the world, "guys" (as used above) is deemed to be gender
neutral.

